# Clima Subtropical



## Samuel Felício (12 Jul 2021 às 18:26)

Boas a todos...

Será que me podiam ajudar a achar qual é em *Portugal a zona/ região* com características  mais  adequadas para um *clima subtropical costeiro; * Máximos mensais médios de 23° C no inverno e 28° C no verão; b. Mínimos mensais médios de 8 ° C no inverno e 18 ° C no verão;


Obrigado, um bem-haja a todos


----------



## Dan (12 Jul 2021 às 19:07)

Média das máximas de 23ºC para o mês mais frio, provavelmente, nem na Madeira. Em Portugal, no litoral, uma média de 8ºC nas mínimas estará sempre associada a uma média das máximas bem inferior a 20ºC.


----------



## N_Fig (12 Jul 2021 às 19:39)

Dan disse:


> Média das máximas de 23ºC para o mês mais frio, provavelmente, nem na Madeira. Em Portugal, no litoral, uma média de 8ºC nas mínimas estará sempre associada a uma média das máximas bem inferior a 20ºC.


Depende do que considerarmos como litoral. Alvalade está a menos de 40 km do mar e em abril tem uma média das máximas de 20,5 ºC e a das mínimas é de 7,7 ºC. Mesmo Dunas de Mira, não sendo tão extrema, tem uma amplitude média superior a 10 ºC em todos os meses do ano por causa das inversões, mesmo no inverno


----------



## Dan (13 Jul 2021 às 08:10)

N_Fig disse:


> Depende do que considerarmos como litoral. Alvalade está a menos de 40 km do mar e em abril tem uma média das máximas de 20,5 ºC e a das mínimas é de 7,7 ºC. Mesmo Dunas de Mira, não sendo tão extrema, tem uma amplitude média superior a 10 ºC em todos os meses do ano por causa das inversões, mesmo no inverno



Essa condição pode observar-se em vários locais nos meses de abril ou maio, mas estava a referir-me ao mês mais frio.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Jul 2021 às 11:39)

Samuel Felício disse:


> Máximos mensais médios de 23° C no inverno e 28° C no verão; b. Mínimos mensais médios de 8 ° C no inverno e 18 ° C no verão;


23ºC de média para o mês mais frio parece-me um pouco exagerado. Essa temperatura média para o mês mais frio nem na Madeira...


----------



## joralentejano (13 Jul 2021 às 12:18)

Samuel Felício disse:


> Boas a todos...
> 
> Será que me podiam ajudar a achar qual é em *Portugal a zona/ região* com características  mais  adequadas para um *clima subtropical costeiro; * Máximos mensais médios de 23° C no inverno e 28° C no verão; b. Mínimos mensais médios de 8 ° C no inverno e 18 ° C no verão;
> 
> ...


Com valores máximos médios de 23ºC no inverno até diria as Ilhas Selvagens, mas os 8ºC mínimos médios são impossíveis por lá. Relativamente aos valores médios do verão, diria que se podem encontrar na costa algarvia, especialmente no sotavento.


----------



## AnDré (13 Jul 2021 às 12:42)

joralentejano disse:


> Com valores máximos médios de 23ºC no inverno até diria as Ilhas Selvagens, mas os 8ºC mínimos médios são impossíveis por lá. Relativamente aos valores médios do verão, diria que se podem encontrar na costa algarvia, especialmente no sotavento.


As Ilhas Selvagens são muito ventosas. Não conseguem aquecer tanto no inverno.

Valores de Tmáx médios de 23ºC no Inverno não temos em Portugal.

O que mais se aproxima do que procuras é a costa sul da ilha da Madeira.

Pegando no Funchal, no inverno tem Tmáx a rondar os 20ºC e Tmin a rondar os 13/14ºC.
No verão o Tmin é de 20ºC, e o Tmáx de 26/27ºC.


----------



## belem (15 Jul 2021 às 14:14)

Samuel Felício disse:


> Boas a todos...
> 
> Será que me podiam ajudar a achar qual é em *Portugal a zona/ região* com características  mais  adequadas para um *clima subtropical costeiro; * Máximos mensais médios de 23° C no inverno e 28° C no verão; b. Mínimos mensais médios de 8 ° C no inverno e 18 ° C no verão;
> 
> ...



Depende da definição de clima subtropical.
Diferentes autores, poderão ter definições distintas.
Algumas das mais utilizadas e aceites, são as de Koppen-Geiger e de Rivas- Martinez.

Segundo essas definições, existem zonas em Portugal com clima subtropical junto à costa.

Zonas baixas da Ilha do Corvo- Cfa (Koppen-Geiger), Clima Subtropical Húmido.
Sem meses secos durante todo o ano (mesmo no verão), temperaturas médias do mês mais quente, iguais ou superiores a 21/22ºc e temperaturas médias do mês mais frio superiores a 8ºc (nesta ilha serão até acima de 13ºc).

Tal clima até poderá estar presente, em mais partes dos Açores.

Convinha também dar uma ressalva ao clima que existe em algumas partes da vertente Sul da Ilha Madeira (Fajã dos Padres, Madalena do Mar, zona do Lugar de Baixo, zona costeira junto ao Funchal, etc...), em que embora exista um regime pluviométrico semelhante ao de zonas Mediterrânicas, em termos de temperatura, quase que chega a um clima tropical (temperaturas médias do mês mais frio, muito perto de 18ºc).
Como a diferença é muito pequena, talvez até se torne tropical, num futuro próximo (devido ao aquecimento do clima).


----------

